# stainless steel fume hood



## glorycloud (Jan 6, 2010)

I saw this fume hood up on ebay and it's local to me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350280587208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Any thoughts about it's practical usage for AP / AR / Nitric usage?

T H A N K S ! !


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks nice. I wonder what the blower is made of? Or if the motor will be harmed by the chemicals. I could see the housing holding up but not sure about these 2 items. And if these items don't last in the chemicals will you have to buy a special motor from the mfg. or will you be able to go to granger or like store to get parts?


----------



## Irons (Jan 6, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> I saw this fume hood up on ebay and it's local to me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350280587208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



I think HCl will do a number on it. For that money, you could build several DIY versions that will probably last longer. That hood was designed for medical or biological work.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 6, 2010)

Stainless if fine if you're only using nitric. If you're using aqua regia, AP, or any other form of HCl, it will soon be a rustbucket - you'll see some rust spots the first day you use HCl in it.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 7, 2010)

I was afraid of that but I was hoping to find a fume hood solution 
that was already in place as I am truly not much of a DIY person
when it comes to carpentry / plumbing / electrical / HVAC type things.


----------

